#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Best Online Traditional Wedding Dresses?!

## Moana

*Hi Guys!* :Smile: 


I'm looking for the best traditional dress I could wear for a wedding. I have checked out some websites but wasn't really satisfied with the designs.

*Can anyone of you suggest me the best online traditional wedding dresses that I can choose from, maybe a good saree or a* *lehengha**?* :love:

----------


## Marshanda

I can suggest a model of Indonesian women's kebaya that you can imitate for a wedding dress, here https://www.istanamote.com/id/news/5...n-payet-jepang

----------

